# HELP: Splinter Cell Chaos theory level cheats or saved game for Mission 7



## Rollercoaster (Nov 17, 2006)

guys my game freezed and i had to restart the pc. when i restarted the game it told me that my profile has corrupted. i tried a whole lot of ways but couldnt use the saved games or quick saves in another profile. 

could anyone please find something on the net.i am having a hard time and i cant replay the six missions again...

a level cheat or saved game would be highly appriciated

thanks in advance


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Nov 19, 2006)

The 7th mission is north korean right?. Well iam in that mission. Do you want my saves?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks but i cracked the game and found my way in


----------



## beast (Nov 24, 2006)

how did you do this... i encountered the same problem


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 25, 2006)

just start the exe with the level name as a parameter. keep the name exactly same as in the level files in the game folder. then when the level starts the sounds n stuff will be missing. dont worry just quick save with F5 and quit the game then load the game normally and continue the solo campaign...


----------



## beast (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks... i got it


----------



## suhib (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> just start the exe with the level name as a parameter. keep the name exactly same as in the level files in the game folder. then when the level starts the sounds n stuff will be missing. dont worry just quick save with F5 and quit the game then load the game normally and continue the solo campaign...


 
I have XP2 OS. I am not able to run the exe with parameters. Can u plz post how to use it? I lost my save game


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> just start the exe with the level name as a parameter. keep the name exactly same as in the level files in the game folder. then when the level starts the sounds n stuff will be missing. dont worry just quick save with F5 and quit the game then load the game normally and continue the solo campaign...


Thats some very intelligent stuff dude.Congrats.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 29, 2007)

can we run this game by using3d analyzer.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 29, 2007)

press windows key + r or start>run

here start the game with the path to exe followed bu the level name from the games folder , all in quotes.

eg
"c:\Program Files\SplinterCell Chaos\chaos.exe" <levelname>

*I dont remember the exact exe name but it is pretty easy to find out via the game starting shortcut
*replace <levelname> with the name of the level . look for level files in the installation folder and there will be files for each level. just use the name without the extention


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 19, 2008)

vaishakp said:
			
		

> oops...sorry about that...
> well,here is the link to the thread you had posted...
> 
> www.*thinkdigit*.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41495
> ...



I dont have the game now so dont remember exactly. Y dont you post a screenshot of the game installed folder(with folders tree open in explorer) as well as screen shot of the contents of the Levels folder. I will try to remember 4 there.


----------



## vaishakp (Oct 19, 2008)

Well,I am also facing the same problem...can someone help me out?
I have uploaded a screenshot of the installation folder.Where do I find the LEVELS folder???
I did not find the levels folder but i do have the name of the levels.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 19, 2008)

the zip is corrupt. try uploading to *imageshack.us/

if you know the level name then-
open the game starting shortcut by right-click>properties and right at the end of the target textbox add the level name

so if earlier it was c:\Program Files\SplinterCell Chaos\chaos.exe
then now it should be "c:\Program Files\SplinterCell Chaos\chaos.exe <levelname>"

click ok to save and double-click to start. then when the level loads press quick save key. after that exit and restore the shortcut and start again. now click continue/load quick save


----------



## vaishakp (Oct 19, 2008)

ok but should i put "<>" for the level name???Should I leave a space between the exe file and the level name???

eg


"D:\Program Files\Ubisoft\Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory\System\splintercell3.exe 05_Displace01"
is that right?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 20, 2008)

i dont rem exactly try both
this:
"D:\Program Files\Ubisoft\Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory\System\splintercell3.exe" 05_Displace01

and this:
"D:\Program Files\Ubisoft\Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory\System\splintercell3.exe" Displace

or "D:\Program Files\Ubisoft\Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory\System\splintercell3.exe" Displace01

what ever works.. you need to do it trial and error..

*note the quotes


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm sorry to hijack the thread, but what to do aftr starting the game, i mean that guy is on the beach, where to go, I HAVE NOOO IDEA!!!!


----------



## vaishakp (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey I hit the Right one.The only thing I was doin it wrong was the quotes(" & ") at the right place.The first one Specified worked.
thanks again


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 21, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I'm sorry to hijack the thread, but what to do aftr starting the game, i mean that guy is on the beach, where to go, I HAVE NOOO IDEA!!!!



walkthroughs



vaishakp said:


> Hey I hit the Right one.The only thing I was doin it wrong was the quotes(" & ") at the right place.The first one Specified worked.
> thanks again


Finally!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 21, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> walkthroughs



Thnx!!!


----------

